# Some more reclaimed silver.



## Tndavid (Nov 27, 2016)

Not much but it's a start.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 27, 2016)

What type of heat source do you use for melting?


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 27, 2016)

Palladium said:


> What type of heat source do you use for melting?[/quote
> Mapp Gas


----------



## Palladium (Nov 27, 2016)

Hand held bottle touch or torches with regulator's?


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 27, 2016)

Hand held. I believe it is said to have a "swirl " flame.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 28, 2016)

I just noticed that your ingot's looked liked cold pours. More heat or should I say btu's will solve the problem.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 28, 2016)

Palladium said:


> I just noticed that your ingot's looked liked cold pours. More heat or should I say btu's will solve the problem.


Yes sir. I poured those outside with just my map gas and it was colder than a well diggers.. well you know the rest. But I have a portable oxy/acet torch ordered for other jobs. I'll try it out. Thank you palladium for the advice.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 3, 2016)

David

What you've achieved over a few months is an example to others. You're not playing at this. You're learning steadily and knocking down every obstacle that you hit. The metals you are producing are excellent and you're thinking with your wallet. I especially liked your post about trading your gold for more material because managed correctly it's a sure fire way to make money at this. Yes you'll hit a few bumps along the way because we all make the occasional bad buy that sets us back however it's how you deal with those scenarios that makes the difference. 

You're not afraid to invest, and you listen to all the advice you're given. You've got th right attitude to make this work in a profitable way.

Carry on like this and your stock of gold will grow and grow and before you know what's happening you'll be sitting on a great stash that's all bought and paid for. 

I'm not known for blowing smoke up peoples' butts however for what it's worth, if you were here in the UK I'd work with you in a flash. 

Jon


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 3, 2016)

I appreciate it Jon. The fascination is what fuels my passion...


----------



## Lou (Dec 3, 2016)

Tndavid said:


> I appreciate it Jon. The fascination is what fuels my passion...




Me too!!!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 3, 2016)

Maybe this guy will help me get the heat I need


----------



## butcher (Dec 3, 2016)

Now you are cooking with gas (and oxygen).


----------



## kurtak (Dec 4, 2016)

anachronism said:


> David
> 
> What you've achieved over a few months is an example to others. You're not playing at this. You're learning steadily and knocking down every obstacle that you hit. The metals you are producing are excellent and you're thinking with your wallet.
> 
> Jon



First of all I want to eco what Jon said above by say I totally agree 8) :G 



> I just noticed that your ingot's looked liked cold pours. More heat or should I say btu's will solve the problem.



Although that may be the problem - it looks more to me like he is not making the pour fast enough &/or he is not holding the lip/spout of his melting dish close enough to the mold cavity - tilting the dish forward till the melt is "close" to pouring out & letting the flame play on both the molten pool of metal & the mold for a bit before making the final tilt of the pour --- ether one &/or both of those things will allow the metal to start freezing before the complete pour is made & that is what I am seeing --- poured metal that froze with more metal poured on top of it

Also it looks like he is making his pour to close to one end of the mold so the metal does not have time to flow evenly to both ends of the mold before it starts to freeze - hold your pour spout closer to the center of the mold (but just "a bit" back away from you) so that when you make the pour the pour "hits" the center of the mold & as long as you keep the flame playing on both the lip of the dish & the mold during the pour the metal will flow nice & even to both ends of the mold 

I have made MANY 4 & 5 ozt silver bar pours using nothing but a MAPP gas torch & have never had a problem getting "nice" even looking bars (once I got the hang of it :mrgreen: ) The only problem with using MAPP for larger pours is it takes more time to get the metal molten compared to using oxy/acetylene or oxy/propane --- but once the metal is "fully" molten (using MAPP) even with larger pours I have never had a problem with the pour following the above instructions & that includes doing it during ambient temps blow freezing

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Dec 4, 2016)

Here is a link over to Kens forum where we had a discussion about pouring bars & after you read the post the link goes to (there is I little more added instruction) if you scroll down a bit in thread you will see a post about my experience with "learning" to pour

:arrow: http://refinementofpreciousmetals.com/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=1560&hilit=pour&start=15#p12138

Then if you scroll down a bit further in the thread you will see a post by Lou that shows even my pours up (you the man Lou) :mrgreen: 

And as an added note; - if you pre-weigh your powders (I use a small 50ml beaker) & weigh at 31.2 (instead of 31.1) you can make the fast pour (to you 1 ozt cavity) with out worry about over filling the cavity - the reason for weighing the powders 1 tenth over is to allow for "small" melt loss (which you may or may not get) so it insures you get at least a full 31.1 pour & at worst a "tad" over 

Kurt


----------



## autumnwillow (Dec 4, 2016)

Cost wise, that acetylene will feed on your money. Use propane/oxygen instead. Same result and better BTU output for larger melts.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 4, 2016)

Absolutely right Kurt. Ansy and nervous at the same time. I did slow my pour as I was nervous and didn't want to pour my hard earned oz of silver all over. Lol. I'm really excited to read your link and absorb some more info. Thank yall for the kind and inspiring words. And willow that's next in my list, which as far as my money, it's zero. I'm superintendent for an amazing company to which they have that setup and all they have is at my disposal. Thank you for the tip tho.


----------

